# Focus Paralane: Endurance Geometry with Discs



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Focus has introduced the Paralane, an endurance design with disc brakes and RAT thru axles front and rear. Claimed frame weight of 907g for 54cm, and the ability to mount mudguards and tires up to 35mm.

It seems as though this will replace the Izalco Ergoride in the lineup, although I am not certain. Hopefully the dealer availability will be soon.









Focus - Bikes: PARALANE Launch


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

I would caution anyone from buying a Focus bike online. I purchased a Focus Paralane Ultegra from an out of state dealer and they swapped out the Ultegra shifters and calipers for 105 components. I later found that the Ultegra rotors were swapped out for Sram rotors. I contacted Focus and they offered me they're condolences. From now on only major bike companies and brick and mortar stores.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

@wayne, how do you like the Paralane? Still toying with the idea of trading my Izalco Ergo and my gravel bike for a Paralane.
I would have to get another wheelset fitted with gravel tires but it would be nice to have only one bike for anything.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Despite the problems I had with the Focus dealer that I purchased the bike from I really like the bike. It climbs very well and overall gives a comfortable ride. I have done a few gravel rides with it and the bike is built like a tank and tracks exceptionally well when descending. I like you was hoping to get down to one bike whereas I could use carbon wheels for group rides and the stock wheels for gravel or winter rides. The only limiting issue I feel is that with pedals, cages, etc it weighs around 18.5lbs. I tried swapping the cranks for Dura Ace and tried lighter tires but the weight savings was only minimum and came in around 18.34lbs. If I could have it around 16lbs this would be my only bike.


----------

